# Fipronil (Frontline Plus) can I use my dog's?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have done it, but that doesn't mean I'll tell anyone else to!

That said, Frontline Plus does not work at ALL on fleas for my pets, so I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

what products work for you?
I try to change from month to month for Brooks--comfortis, then Frontline plus.

For my "stray who came to stay" cat who is about 15 years old, I try not to use anything except in warm weather. Sometimes, I rub Diatomaceous earth on her. I don't really know if it works, and she hates it. I have Ovitrol (a flea tick and bot spray that contains S-Methoprene, pyrethrins, and piperonyl) but she despises being sprayed too.
So, I was thinking maybe just a couple of month's of topical stuff might get her through the worst of summer fleas.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the ingredients for the Frontline for dogs and cats so you can see what the differences are between the two. 
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Frontline+Plus-prod10459.html


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for that link. 

So the fipronil % is identical for cats and dogs, the S-methoprene is slightly different. With a .5ml dose for cats, it would seem the approximately 2% difference would be pretty negligible. Especially when one factors in the difference in a cat's weight---ie, it's for cats 5-15 lb.

I thought this was interesting. So if your dog weighs 86 lb, he would use the 2.68 ml dose (2.68 ml applicators for dogs 45-88 lbs). But if he weighs over 89 lb, the dosage jumps all the way to 4.02 ml (applicators for dogs 89-132 lbs)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

When frontline first came out 15 years or so ago, my vet said you are mostly paying for the packaging and ease of application when you buy the different sizes.

I buy the largest dog size (4.02ml). I pour it into an airtight canning jar and then use a needleless syringe to draw out the different doses. then I squirt it on whichever it is for. I've been doing this for many, many years with no problems.

Copper at 65lbs gets 2.5ml; Jack (bassettX) gets 1.75ml at 45lbs and the cats gets .5ml each. It takes almost 2 vials to dose all my animals. You an get frontline+ at PetSmart and I believe Tractor supply and most feed & seed stores. It is about $43 for a 3 vial pack at my local feed & seed.

If the cat has not had frontline+ applied before I would recommend a small dose and check his reaction. It is rare, but some (especially small dogs and cats) animals have a bad neurotic reaction. If that happens (staggering around is one symptom) wash repeatedly with Dawn in an attempt to remove the frontline and take them to your vet. It might not have a good outcome if they have a reaction.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip about dividing up the largest size of the Frontline Plus. All the many expenses (flea meds, worm meds, collars, toys, medicines, supplements, foods,etc) for my 2 cats and 1 dog really add up and it's great to find a way to save a little.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I believe we live close together - sometimes my memory isn't great, but I'm almost certain we do.....

Petmedmobile.com is the web site for Richland Creek Vet clinic on Stone avenue in G'ville. some of his supplies might be cheaper than you are paying.

Greenville animal shelter also offers some flea and heartworm meds at a reduced price. I had the pup my husband found in January spayed, microchipped and got her shots for about $120 there.

(864) 296-5512 is the number to call and get the schedule for Southeastern pet vacc in Anderson. Dr. Herron travels around in a winnebago and gives low cost vaccinations and meds. I don't believe he sees animals in his office or handles general health needs. If you decide to use him for low cost vaccinations make sure your vet is okay with that. My cats get their shots with Dr. Herron and see their regular vet for any problems. My dogs go to the regular vet for all needs since copper is older and my BassettX was sickly when I found him. Once my cats get older, they will be transferred to the regular vet since they do not get an exam with SE Pet Vacc. I buy my heartworm medicine and wormers from SE pet vacc and they are appreciably cheaper than the regular vet. He does sell Frontline, but not Frontline+. I generally switch out to regular frontline in late fall and use it until early spring.

When Copper needs antibiotics for something he has had before and I AM SURE WHAT IS, I give him amoxicillin from the feed & seed store. He tends to have a lot of skin rashes and such since he had his spleen removed. I also use those for the cats if they have an abcess from a fight, but again only if I am certain about the problem. If I am not sure or if it doesn't clear up in a few days, I take them to the vet.

with 3 dogs, 5 cats and 2 horses the expenses sure do add up and I cut corners where I can.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I do use Southeastern Pet Vacc for routine vaccinations (he doesn't do Lyme, so I will get that at my regular vet before we take Brooks into New England this summer) then use my regular vet for sick visits. Isn't Dr Herron a human dynamo? He doesn't carry Revolution, which is what I really like for my cats, though, because it controls the ear mites that my outdoor cat tends to get. He does carry Interceptor, and at a good price.


----------

